# Recomendadion notebook Dell o HP?



## Neodymio (May 8, 2011)

Hola, estoy mirando notebooks y encontré estas de similares caracterísiticas:
Al mismo precio:
Dell Inspiron 14AG365
http://www.blogdenotebooks.com.ar/notebook-dell-inspiron-14ag365/
o
HP G42-465LA
http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/pa/e...-3329744-3848802-3848802-4346229-5049379.html

La ventaja de HP es que tiene salida HDMI, lightscribe y mas linda.
La ventaja de Dell es que el I3 es 380m versus el 370m de HP pero no se si influye... lo que ví es que no se encuentran especificaciones buenas por ningun lado de la Dell, en la pagina oficial no se puede personalizar ni da datos de nada. En HP se ven todos los datos de la suya.

Gracias!


----------



## elturco79 (May 8, 2011)

Hola, segun tengo entendido por si te hace falta, no es bueno el servicio téc de hp. Normalmente no se rompe ninguna pero bue. Lo que lei en internet es que si no tiene tecla ñ no tiene servicio tecnico en latinoamerica, la mia tiene. Ahora, yo tengo desde hace un año una dell inspiron 1440, corel 2 duo t6600, procesador 2.2 ghz, 3gb ram y 500 gb rom, 14' led y no problem y no tengo ni idea donde s servicio tecnico por que la compre en garb....... Cuando la compre me dijeron que entre corel 2 duo y la i3 no hay casi diferencia y dell es palabra mayor contra hp. Tambien depende para que la vas a usar. Me olvidaba, tambien tengo HDMI. 
Saludos, espero te sirva el comentario.


----------



## Chico3001 (May 8, 2011)

No he revisado las caracteristicas... pero si hablamos de marcas, Dell es de las mejores... siempre he tenido Laps Dell y generalmente funcionan sin problemas por años....


----------



## Tacatomon (May 8, 2011)

Sin entrar de lleno en asuntos técnicos...
...
...

Dell.


----------



## ehbressan (May 9, 2011)

Hola, escuche de problemas de temperatura en HP, y varios conocidos (3 por lo menos) han tenido problemas. Tengo una Inspiron 15D45, y te la recomiendo. En mas de un año, no problem.
Ahora, despues de tener una iMac, las proximas PC que compre, desktop o laptop, van a ser Apple (lee mi firma !! )
Suerte y sds.


----------



## Neodymio (May 9, 2011)

Al final compre la Dell, me da lastima el no tener HDMI pero bueno...
El miercoles me llega, fui a Frávega por la tarjeta.
Lo que me parece raro es que en la pagina de Dell no dice nada de nada, ni siquiera puedo personalizar la mía. Qué extraño, ya que escuchaba que eso era lo bueno de Dell, hacerte la tuya. 
Tengo una Compaq (idem HP hoy en dia) v3000 que tenia un problema de fabrica con la temperatura, se desoldaba el GPU. En el servicio tecnico de HP me atendieron bien, lastima que la tuve que mandar 2 veces porque a la primera no le hicieron nada, ya la segunda le cambiaron el mother.
Elturco79, la mia tiene similares caracteristicas en cuanto a ram, rigido y pulgadas, lo malo es que no trae HDMI y es media fulera de teclado.


----------



## Chico3001 (May 9, 2011)

Se me hace raro que no puedas personalizarla... a menos que ya sea un modelo que este saliendo del mercado y solo esten vendiendo los saldos... 

Me acabo de comprar una XPS de 15" que yo arme en la pagina, con procesador i5, 4G de RAM y tarjeta Nvidia de 1G, desafortunadamente me llego con defectos de fabrica y tuvieron que venir 4 veces a repararla, despues de mucho pelear con soporte tecnico accedieron a realizar un cambio fisico y me incrementaron las especificaciones sin costo adicional, ahora tengo una SandyBridge i7 con 6G de RAM y tarjeta Nvidia de 2G..... 

Lo curioso es que aun no pasan a recoger la anterior... , les he mandado correos y no me los responden... alguien sabe si esto es normal?, sinceramente no quiero pagar otra computadora....


----------



## electrocebados (May 9, 2011)

Hola! interesante... me fije los datos de la HP ... si sabes de informatica , te convendria la HP!!!. no veo nada malo en la HP , y eso que de hp no soy muy fan! pero se que son buenas en calidad y delicadesa... las dell son medianas en sentido de calidad pero tambien son buenas... 
por otro lado veo que tiene graficos , osea placa de graficos la hp, la dell no espesifica nada... 
yo te diria que te compres la HP!! y contanos como te fue! de seguro que no vas a tener ni una contra!
por otro lado el software es lo de menos, uno si quiere le pone el windows que quiere, claro que windows 7!!... mas lo que quieras.
bueno espero que te sirva de algo mi opinion... 
vote por la hp por ser buena + lo que dije... 
saludos!!!!


----------



## osk_rin (May 9, 2011)

hola que tal. 
te comento que trabajo de ayudante en un taller de reparacion de pc's. y el 90% de las laptops que llegan y se encuentran dañadas son las hp. en mi opinion es mas recomendable DELL.  caracteristicas no las he checado la vdd, pero en mi opinion seria mejor la dell, al final tu decicion cuenta jejej 

y pues los problema de las hp ya te lo mencionaron y es la temperatura 

saludos


----------



## Neodymio (May 10, 2011)

Chico3001 sos de Mexico veo, el tema de la personalizacion es en Argentina, quizás no les es redituable el preparar a medida y las venden hechas.

Electrocebados, cuando llegúe a mi casa (luego de comprarla) empecé a pensar que la HP era mejor, es una mala costumbre la mía, elegir y despues pensar en la que no compré...:enfadado:
En cuanto a la capacidad operativa de la Dell no se por que decis que la HP es mejor ya que la Dell es 2.54Ghz y la Hp 2.4Ghz despues grafica ya viene con el i3 y ram tienen 3gb las 2.
Para mi HP era mejor en que tiene unos chiches más (lightscribe, hdmi) y se pueden encontrar muchos datos de la misma y HP es mucho mas vendida, en cuanto a Dell no obtuve mucha data, solo lo que vi en el comercio.
Mañana les cuento
Gracias!


----------



## Chico3001 (May 10, 2011)

Si... tienes razon... la pagina de Dell en Argentina no permite personalizar equipos... supongo que habra lios legales para la importacion de los equipos y por eso no lo hacen asi..


----------



## Neodymio (May 11, 2011)

LLego hace un rato.
Resulta ser la N4030, el codigo que puse antes era la denominacion que le daba la tienda.
Ahora la estoy probando, por lo visto no calienta


----------



## electroconico (May 11, 2011)

Buena compra con la Dell, las prefiero más que las Hijoptas 

Si todo sale bien espero poder hacerme de esta laptop


----------



## Pablo martin (May 18, 2011)

En mi opinion elegiria la Hp (todos excepto uno son de hp y estoy muy feliz) el servicio tecnico muy atentos, si es por via mail y no se soluciona el problema te llaman, si lo envias a hp tardan poco en repararlo 
un saludo


----------



## geronimollanos (May 19, 2011)

Yo personalmente me quedo con HP (NO Compaq, estas son las betatester de HP). Pero DELL no es mala marca, es mas se esta imponiendo en el mercado.
Y si, hay mucha diferencia entre Core2 Duo y un I3. Hice pruebas con los dos y esta lejos mucho mas rapido el I3 que el Core2 Duo.
Saludos!


----------



## jerry101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Me da gusto que te hayas decidido por la dell aunque personalmente no la haya probado, las hp aunque suelen ofrecer muchas cosas (lujo incluido), tienen problemas de sobrecalentamiento, por lo que despues de algun tiempo se dañan las soldaduras del chip de video y necesitarás que se le haga reballing


----------



## geronimollanos (Jun 4, 2011)

jerry101 dijo:


> Me da gusto que te hayas decidido por la dell aunque personalmente no la haya probado, las hp aunque suelen ofrecer muchas cosas (lujo incluido), tienen problemas de sobrecalentamiento, por lo que despues de algun tiempo se dañan las soldaduras del chip de video y necesitarás que se le haga reballing



Creo que se confunden HP con Compaq (segunda marca de HP) hasta ahora no he reparado un solo copro de video en HP TODOS Compaq. Aclaro por las dudas.
Saludos!


----------



## jerry101 (Jun 4, 2011)

geronimollanos dijo:


> Creo que se confunden HP con Compaq (segunda marca de HP) hasta ahora no he reparado un solo copro de video en HP TODOS Compaq. Aclaro por las dudas.
> Saludos!



Pues la verdad la mayor parte de computadoras que han llegado al taller con fallas son HP al igual que las compaq, tambien llegan mucho las acer chequen este link tal vez sirva de algo http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=182609854394 y por aca hay otro enlace interesante http://www.qportatil.com/cual-es-la-mejor-marca-de-laptops/ por lo cual se podrán dar cuenta que HP es de las menos fiables


----------



## Neodymio (Jun 13, 2011)

geronimollanos dijo:


> Creo que se confunden HP con Compaq (segunda marca de HP) hasta ahora no he reparado un solo copro de video en HP TODOS Compaq. Aclaro por las dudas.
> Saludos!



Tengo Compaq y me paso eso de la soldadura, por suerte la garantia me lo cubrió.
Igual lei en la pagina de HP que las PC con problema eran tanto Compaq como HP, como si vendiesen lo mismo con distinto nombre para diferenciar HP de Compaq.
Igualmente el 70% de las notebooks que conozco son HP incluso las usan gente del rubro.


----------



## ehbressan (Jun 23, 2011)

Hola Neodymio, en Dell si podès personalizar. Lo que te pasò, es que comprastes en Fravega, y Fravega NO es Dell. Para personalizarla, la tenès que comprar a traves de la pàgina de Dell. Fràvega tiene en stock màquinas ya armadas por Dell, que ellos no pueden, ni les interesa, ni serìa redituable, etc.etc.etc, personalizar.
Sds.


----------

